# SoCalKinch - A flexible KinchRanks solution



## SMP (Jan 30, 2017)

The KinchRanks system is so much more efficient but seldom used. I wrote this program to possibly facilitate the integration of KinchRanks into certain regions. 

https://github.com/kawakuri/SoCalKinch


----------

